# Campagnolo 10 speed record front derailleur (broken) alternatives



## dunders (May 28, 2017)

Hi,

I hope someone can help me with an alternative for my front derailleur. I have a record 10 speed QS front derailleur (2008/2009 model clamp-on) that broke (carbon part of the cage broke off). I have looked on the internet, and while I may be able to pick one up from ebay it does not look like any websites sell one. Therefore I was wondering if for example a Centaur/Veloce 10 speed that is sold today would work? At least then I have an alternative if I am not able to find a record one.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## gfk_velo (Jun 17, 2013)

dunders said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hope someone can help me with an alternative for my front derailleur. I have a record 10 speed QS front derailleur (2008/2009 model clamp-on) that broke (carbon part of the cage broke off). I have looked on the internet, and while I may be able to pick one up from ebay it does not look like any websites sell one. Therefore I was wondering if for example a Centaur/Veloce 10 speed that is sold today would work? At least then I have an alternative if I am not able to find a record one.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!


A current Veloce FD will do the job fine if mounted on a suitable (preferably Campagnolo) band. If you need to use a third party band (Campagnolo now offer only 32 & 35 mm), try and orientate it in such a way as the mech position relative to the chainset / seat tube matches the positioning shown in the technicak manuals published online at www.campagnolo.com

Some users have found it easier to set correct cable tension if they use FC-CE011, a specially shaped spacing washer that changes the cable path into the cable pinch bolt. It should make no difference in this situation but occasionally, the angle at which the FD cable approaches the FD is not ideal and this washer will help correct that problem.


----------



## dunders (May 28, 2017)

Thank you very much for the answer! I have a 35mm frame so have now ordered a veloce one. 

Highly appreciated!


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

I have a Record FD in which the trailing end of the cage broke at that little screw. I took the screw out, slathered some Gorilla glue in there and put the screw back in. Worked like a charm. 

I like the action on the QS FD better than the other variants but the Veloce should work well enough.


----------

